# problems setting up PolicyKit in FreeBSD 6.3



## kantor (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, I have some troubles configuring policykit in FreeBSD 6.3
FreeBSD 6.3 uses some old version of the policykit program. I read the PolicyKit Library Reference Manual but there the PolicyKit.conf file has a different semantic compared to what is in FreeBSD 6.3. In FreeBSD 6.3 if I write things like </match> in the PolicyKit config file polikitd complains that there is an error in the configuration file. If I upgrade PolicyKit from the ports then the polikitd shell script is not installed and the polikitd executable is placed in a nonstandard directory (so the program can't be started automatically at boot).
Also in the older version found in FreeBSD 6.3 are missing the "standard" executables like: polkit-action, polkit-auth, polkit-policy-file-validate and some others.   
I really need to set up Policykit because if not then Hal doesn't have rights to mount, unmount removable medias with a usual user logged in. However in FreeBSD 7.0 is no such problem.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2008)

Policykit is not part of the base system. Not sure when exactly it was changed but polkit gets automatically started with hal+dbus these days.



> I really need to set up Policykit because if not then Hal doesn't have rights to mount, unmount removable medias with a usual user logged in.


Did you add the user to the "operator" group? Is vfs.usermount set to 1?


----------



## kantor (Nov 18, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you add the user to the "operator" group? Is vfs.usermount set to 1?



No, and perhaps that is the problem, the users main group is wheel, but that's all no additional groups are added. And I don't know if vfs.usermount is set to 1. I must to check out. Although I have this issue with policykit only in FreeBSD 6.3, in FreeBSD 7.0 I just start hall and dbus and I don't need to fiddle with policykit and other things


----------



## kantor (Nov 18, 2008)

the policykit version in FreeBSD 6.3 is 2006. . . that is from year 2006 a little bit outdated.
But I gonna make what you suggested when I'm at home (right now I'm at work)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2008)

kantor said:
			
		

> the policykit version in FreeBSD 6.3 is 2006.


The ports tree (and corresponding packages) of a release CD are always out of date. Just update the ports tree.


----------



## kantor (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks a lot for your advice ;-) problem was fixed


----------

